# Merry Christmas!



## Santa (Dec 21, 2012)

HO HO HO!

I thought I would stop in and wish all you winemakers a Merry Christmas! I here good things about most of you winemakers and wanted to let you know that. Keep up the good work and for those who are on the naughty list, it is not too late to get off!


----------



## Tom (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey SANTA!

Anyone on the "naughty" list ?


----------



## Santa (Dec 21, 2012)

HO HO HO,

Tom you are not on the naughty list, you have been a very good boy but, alas, yes there is someone here who is on the naughty list.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow! I had no idea Santa was a member here! What do you like to make, candy cane wine?


----------



## eblasmn9 (Dec 21, 2012)

I knew Santa liked wine. I think it's the rosy cheeks that give it away.


----------



## rodo (Dec 21, 2012)

yes t


> there is someone here who is on the naughty list.


Perhaps it is someone who has made some Candy Cane Wine?


----------



## Santa (Dec 21, 2012)

Boatboy, Yes Candy Cane wine if very good but you need to add some peppermint extract to really get the peppermint flavor. And Ice Wines, love to make Ice wines.

Rodo, I do believe the naughty one has made a candy cane wine.


----------



## rodo (Dec 21, 2012)

I guess I'm in the clear then as I never made that one.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 21, 2012)

Santa, do tell, who is this naughty winemaker among us?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 21, 2012)

eblasmn9 said:


> I knew Santa liked wine. I think it's the rosy cheeks that give it away.



I dunno. Growing up, we always left Santa cookies and a bourbon & coke. They were always gone in the morning, so I assumed he liked that stuff.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas Santa. Glad you stopped in here to check things out. I hope I got off the naughty list this year. I worked overtime trying to be a good person, but sometimes the :: makes me do naughty things!


----------



## Santa (Dec 21, 2012)

Ho HO HO

Rodo, I don't think you were ever on my naughty list. Earlier this fall instead of dumping a wine you did not like you decided to give it to someone who would enjoy it!!!

You are on the very good list!!!

eblasmn9, Ho Ho Ho, very astute of you!!

Pumpkinman, I know you are not worried about being on the naughty list, why just today when another member asked you to help her out you did it immediately. Seems like something special will come your way!

So I get the idea you all want to know who the naughty one is? Is this right?


----------



## Rocky (Dec 21, 2012)

Santa, I have been a very good boy this year. If you could find your way to do it, I would like a 20 pound box of $50's.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 21, 2012)

Santa welcome to the forum. I have made a candy cane wine and though I have been near the edge I don't believe I ever crossed over to be on the naughty list.


----------



## Santa (Dec 21, 2012)

HO HO HO

Rocky, now you have been a very good boy why would you want to be put on the naughty list by asking for a 20 pound box of $50 while impersonating your wife?

djrockinsteve, you are correct you have come close but you have never been on the naughty list.

I notice the one on the naughty list was on earlier this evening and ignored me! It saddens me to think I am going to have to name who this person is but for now I need to go. I have to check on the elves to make sure we will be ready for Christmas.

I will come back tomorrow.

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## CJMiller (Dec 21, 2012)

Well I know it can't be me because I just joined a couple weeks ago and am a noob here. Glad to see this site representing Christmas and not afraid to say MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 21, 2012)

*Why Santa drinks red wine?*

Why Santa drinks red wine?


----------



## tonyt (Dec 21, 2012)

Whew I figured it was me but I havent made candy cane wine. But I do promis to be better next year.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 21, 2012)

Can't be me, I never made Candy Cane wine, I made toilet bowl cleaner.


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 21, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Can't be me, I never made Candy Cane wine, I made toilet bowl cleaner.



Maybe that is why you might be on the naughty list,,I did see you went to the corner,,,,


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 22, 2012)

hmmmm...is there something Dan isn't telling us?....LOL


----------



## Wade E (Dec 22, 2012)

Dan, thats good you made toilet bowl cleaner because something tells me you are the one on Santa's sh!t list!!!! LOL


----------



## Julie (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Santa,

Welcome to winemakingtalk. Glad to see you popped in to see us. And I know I can't be on your naughtly list even though I make Candy Cane wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 22, 2012)

Damn a lot of us have been sent to the corner. I can even tell you which brick to pull out to find the secret stash there. 

Oh yeah; Dear Santa, when you stop by would you please transfer the clothes from the washer to the dryer and empty the dishwasher. There is a glass of Merlot sitting on the table for you.

ps. let the dogs out while you're enjoying the Merlot.

Enjoy your joyney and don't let the reindeer crap on my roof

me


----------



## Arne (Dec 22, 2012)

Santa, been meanin to ask you. How did the reindeer do on the watering trough full of wine last year? As usual I am on the naughty list. The 3 year old grandkids are on the nice list more or less. (Depends on the day or hour.) Make this one of your last stops, Kathy is on the nice list as always, the door is open to the basement and you can have your way with the wine. Arne.
P.S. Dan doesn't want the reindeer crap, you can leave it here, my garden needs fertilizer. A.


----------



## Santa (Dec 22, 2012)

I just got back inside after the morning rounds checking out everything here at the North Pole.

The reindeer have been getting more and more anxious to get on with the trip. They are behaving like a bunch of college kids anticipating spring break! Arne, now I think I understand why! I'm going to have to keep an eye out at all you winemakers homes.

The elves have been working overtime this year. It seems the nice list keeps growing, but there are always a few on the naughty list. I had to install a new Series 2200 space distortion device to help fit all the extra toys in the ole sack this year. Dan, don't even go there! I see what you are thinking!

All for now, gotta go snuggle up with Mrs Claus.


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2012)

rodo said:


> yes t
> Perhaps it is someone who has made some Candy Cane Wine?


 Yes I and others have made CANDY CANE wine


----------



## GreginND (Dec 22, 2012)

Fabiola said:


> Why Santa drinks red wine?



I am so stealing this. Merry Christmas everyone. 

Santa, I'm curious if you do what I do when I'm out of town. When you are out and about on Christmas eve, do you leave Mrs. Claus with a box wine so she doesn't raid the cellar and drink the good stuff?


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow! Santa on this board. I've tried to be a good boy this year so if you would give me a new president, I'd greatly appreciate it; maybe someone a little on the more conservative side.


----------



## Santa (Dec 22, 2012)

Ho Terry, that is very quick of you!!!!!

Dan you won't have to worry about any raindeer droppings because sadly I won't be stopping at your house this year. You have been on my naughty list!


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 22, 2012)

Santa said:


> Ho Terry, that is very quick of you!!!!!
> 
> Dan you won't have to worry about any raindeer droppings because sadly I won't be stopping at your house this year. You have been on my naughty list!


----------



## keena (Dec 22, 2012)

SANTA! Ive been good! Atleast I think I have... Lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm thinking Terry is badder then anyone else is thinking. She may be new, but i'm thinking she's bad! Me on the other hand has been very good at being bad (is that ok). Dear Santa....oh can I tell you stories about Julie. Wade, he's been Opie trying to catch that one fish. Rich is retorting back to his apple days, trying to mae cider out of grapes and Tom, well he's trading wine for......oh never mind just don't let Mrs Clause in NJ.


----------



## Julie (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh see how you are!!!!!!!! Right away you want to throw everyone else under the bus!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 23, 2012)

Well Duhhhh! Come on, what have I done wrong? I just want Santa to stop at my house. And get his reindeer snickard LMAO.


----------



## rezod11 (Dec 23, 2012)

Santa, I have been studying my wine making oh so much! I know I'm new, but please, can I have eight six gallon carboys, an all-in-one-wine-pump, and at least twenty different new wine kits/fresh grape juice with skins? This should keep me busy until at least June I promise to let the wine age appropriately and share with my friends and loved ones when the wine is right.


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 23, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I'm thinking Terry is badder then anyone else is thinking. She may be new, but i'm thinking she's bad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh but we do ever since Julie sat up that new trail cam in your windows. Hopefully she'll get it back and wrapped before Christmas. I think it was meant to be a gift for Mike. Wait till he looks at all the pictures that are now preloaded on the memory card with the girl from down the street!


----------



## tonyt (Dec 23, 2012)

Julie said:


> Oh see how you are!!!!!!!! Right away you want to throw everyone else under the bus!!!!!!!



Julie you mean under the SLEIGH?


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 23, 2012)

*Santa, here is my letter...*

Santa, here is my letter...


----------



## Santa (Dec 24, 2012)

HO HO HO, Danny!!!!!

There you go again, picking on the girls! Always making up those stories, no wonder Julie and Jeannie have to raid you wine cellar so much!!!


----------



## Santa (Dec 24, 2012)

rezod11, I'll try my best but not sure if you will get everything! 

Fabiola, HO HO HO I'll try my best but you know I start getting pretty tired by the time I am at your house!

keena, yes you have been a good!


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Dec 24, 2012)

Somehow that song that goes..."Leave him cookies and beer, He'll come to your house first next year", is stuck in my head now.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 24, 2012)

I am keeping an eye on you, hopefully you don't miss my house this year...

This is a great tool I used with my students when I was teaching grade school...

http://www.noradsanta.org/en/track.html


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice map but his reindeer will be crawling after they leave my house. Beside Fabiola, do you really think Santa will stop at your house when you're always mooning us on every post? Me tinking ur da bad one on here! 

Julie and Jeaniie are only raiding my wine cellar all the time to remember what good wine is suppose to taste like. Not the crappy Candy Cane wine.


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 24, 2012)

Julie and Jeaniie are only raiding my wine cellar all the time to remember what good wine is suppose to taste like. Not the crappy Candy Cane wine.[/QUOTE]j


You mean the toliet cleaner?? ::



      

Merry Christmas Dan, hope Santa does visit you!


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 24, 2012)

Julie and Jeaniie are only raiding my wine cellar all the time to remember what good wine is suppose to taste like. .[/QUOTE said:


> Sounds like an open invitation......


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2012)

Terry the cellar is always open!


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 24, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Nice map but his reindeer will be crawling after they leave my house. Beside Fabiola, do you really think Santa will stop at your house when you're always mooning us on every post? Me tinking ur da bad one on here! =QUOTE]
> 
> Avatar changed, so hopefully I see Santa tonight...


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2012)

Good move, I think he'll be there with bells and whistles!


----------



## Duster (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow,
Don't know how I missed this thread.
Obviously Santa has more than one member on his naughty list, either that or I have slipped under the radar somehow. 

Santa can't seem to bypass the radar, NORAD seems to find him every year  
http://www.noradsanta.org/en/track.html


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks Duster, thats already been posted and now Santa knows you haven't been paying attention on here the last few days!


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Runningwolf! Enjoyed having some fun with ya,,even if you are the one on the naughty list,,,lol.

To everyone a Merry Christmas, and my Christmas wish is for a happy, healthy and prosperous New Year for all!! And by prosperous,,,I hope that all our wine making items are abundant this new year!! Cheers!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Terry and all of my winemaking friends on WMT.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to one and all! May you all get what is most important and cherished to you!


----------



## fivebk (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to one and all!!! I hope everyone would take the time to ask the Lord above for something they really need or want for he is the most important reason for the season.

God Bless evreyone, and those that travel today....... have a safe trip!!!!!

BOB


----------



## rezod11 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all! May you always have everything you need, but not always what you think you want. I am grateful to all of you for the knowledge that you have shared here and the fun in learning more about all of you.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 25, 2012)

What happened Santa? I am still waiting for you...


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Santa for a wine rack from Sam's Club! It holds 168 bottles


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Dec 30, 2012)

Great thread!


----------

